# تعبت يا رب من همومى   و أنا فى حاجة شديدة إليك !!!!



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2009)

*تعبت يا رب من همومى و أنا فى حاجة شديدة إليك​ 
يسوع المسيح أنا محتاج إليك جداً    فأنا أحياناً أنظر السراب على أنة حقيقة و يشغل نفسى! لذا أرجو منك أن تفتح بصيرتى لكى أنظر الحق و النور فقط أما الظلمة و الموت و السراب بنورك أستطيع أن اميزهم.   تعبت من كثرة الخطية المحيطة بى و من عدم أمانتى يسمع أصوات العالم  أحياناً تنشد أذنى بعيداً عن صوتك و يا خيبة أملى أفيق على فراغ ينادى فراغ فى نفسى و لا أجد اللذة فى هذه الاصوات الكاذبة !! لذا أرجو منك يا الله أن تنقى سمعى و أعطنى نعمة منك لكى  أميز صوتك أنت فقط و ليس سواك و بالتالى لا أفتح  أذنى أو قلبى إلا لصوتك فقط. كثرت همومى فى نفسى حتى طار منى النوم فتذكرت أيام الفرح و السهر معك إلى الصباح فحزنت نفسى و صرخت إليك يا رب أجعل حبك يسكن قلبى بغنى حتى يطير النوم من عينى بسبب التلذذ بحبك. أة يا رب خطواتى بطيئة جداً نحوك سريعة جداً نحو العالم بشرورة! فأرجوك قوم خطواتى لتسير بثبات نحوك و نحو الحياة الابدية. حزنت نفسى كثير جداً من إهمال الجميع لى حتى أعز أصدقائى و أحبائى كن أنت يا رب صديقى الشخصى و أنت لا يمكن أن تترك صاحبك فثبتنى فى صداقتك إلى الأبد. أة أة يا رب من سخرية الكثيرين و من سخرية الشيطان و إستهتارة بى! طبعا لأنى فى شدة الضعف يستهتر بى و يسخر منى الشيطان.أنظر إلى و أسرع يا رب لمعونتى, فأنا الضعيف البائس و من أجلى هزمت الشيطان و كل جنودة لحسابى فإعطنى القوة و السلطان لتمكنى من الانتصار عليه يا من سخر منك الخطاة من أجلى أنا الشقى المتدنس عندما أرفع نظرى إليك و أجد الجميع يسخرون منك وقت الصليبو يستهزئون بك تهون جداً على نفسى و أمسك فيك.الحياة تضيق من حولى و أشعر كثيراً جداُ بالإحباط من كثرة  حتى فى مجالات الحياة العملية و كثيراً جداً بأنى عديم القيمة و الفائدة!لكن ينطق فى قلبى روحك بأنك تريدنى و تريد أن تتكلم بى و تريد أن  أن تتمجد فى ضعفى..! لهذا أترك لك يا رب نفسى و كل حياتى لكى تعمل فيها ما تريد لم أعد أسألك مرة أخرى يا رب ماذا تفعل بى بل كل ما تفعلةأسير خلفه و أقبلة بدون أى كلمة فقط أقول  لتكن مشيئتك يا رب فى كل حين.

منقول مع بعض الاضافات والتعديل*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2009)

فى منتهى الجمال يا دونا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أبريل 2009)

> *أحياناً تنشد أذنى بعيداً عن صوتك و يا خيبة أملى أفيق على فراغ ينادى فراغ فى نفسى و لا أجد اللذة فى هذه الاصوات الكاذبة !! لذا أرجو منك يا الله أن تنقى سمعى و أعطنى نعمة منك لكى أميز صوتك أنت فقط و ليس سواك و بالتالى لا أفتح أذنى أو قلبى إلا لصوتك فقط. كثرت همومى فى نفسى حتى طار منى النوم فتذكرت أيام الفرح و السهر معك إلى الصباح فحزنت نفسى و صرخت إليك يا رب أجعل حبك يسكن قلبى بغنى حتى يطير النوم من عينى بسبب التلذذ بحبك. أة يا رب خطواتى بطيئة جداً نحوك سريعة جداً نحو العالم بشرورة! فأرجوك قوم خطواتى لتسير بثبات نحوك و نحو الحياة الابدية. حزنت نفسى كثير جداً من إهمال الجميع لى حتى أعز أصدقائى و أحبائى كن أنت يا رب صديقى الشخصى و أنت لا يمكن أن تترك صاحبك فثبتنى فى صداقتك إلى الأبد. أة أة يا رب من سخرية الكثيرين و من سخرية الشيطان و إستهتارة بى! طبعا لأنى فى شدة الضعف يستهتر بى و يسخر منى الشيطان.أنظر إلى و أسرع يا رب لمعونتى, فأنا الضعيف​*


*اللة يعوضك يا دونا
بتقولي كلام عاوزين نقولة لربنا وحاسينة

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااا على المناجات الرائعة يا دونا

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي دونا ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال يا دونا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا كوكو على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة يعوضك يا دونا
> بتقولي كلام عاوزين نقولة لربنا وحاسينة
> 
> الرب يباركك​*



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على ذوقك
ربنا معاكى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااا على المناجات الرائعة يا دونا
> 
> الرب يبارك كل اعمالك



*ميرسى يا كليمو على تشجيعك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> ميرسي دونا ، وربنا يباركك



*ويباركك يا قمرر​*


----------



## happy angel (5 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة راائعه جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى يا دونا على الصلاة الجميلة دى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​*


----------



## ponponayah (5 يونيو 2009)

امين
صلاة راااااااائعة بجد يا دونا
ميرسى جدااااا يا دونا
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 يونيو 2009)

*كلمات جميلة يادونا
كلمات صادقة ورائعة
الرب يعطيكى سؤال قلبك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة راائعه جدااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يونيو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *ميرسى يا دونا على الصلاة الجميلة دى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​*



*ميررسى يا قمررررر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> امين
> صلاة راااااااائعة بجد يا دونا
> ميرسى جدااااا يا دونا
> يسوع يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يونيو 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *كلمات جميلة يادونا
> كلمات صادقة ورائعة
> الرب يعطيكى سؤال قلبك
> الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ROMMEL (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ليكى على الصلاة الجميلة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

rommel قال:


> شكرا ليكى على الصلاة الجميلة
> ربنا يباركك



*ميرسى لمشاركتك وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KARL (26 أغسطس 2009)

صلاه جميله جدا يا دونا
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## zezza (26 أغسطس 2009)

*



			حزنت نفسى كثير جداً من إهمال الجميع لى حتى أعز أصدقائى و أحبائى كن أنت يا رب صديقى الشخصى و أنت لا يمكن أن تترك صاحبك فثبتنى فى صداقتك إلى الأبد.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*امين.. و لتكن مشيئته فى كل حين 
احفظنا يا يسوع و رتب لحياتنا الحسن فى عينك انت.. و عوضنا عن السنين اللى اكلها الجراد
شكرا يا دوندون على الصلاة الاكتر من رائعة ربنا يباركك و يستجيب لينا


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 أغسطس 2009)

*اسمحيلى دونا اصلى انا كمان

يارب انا مشعارفه باى وجه باجى واكلمك
كتير اخطيت بحقك ورضيت
احزن قلبك ورضيت ابكىك عليا
سامحنى انا جاى بعد ما ضاقت الدنيا قصادى
بس ماتعذبت
مبقاش ليا غير البكاء
الا بنام واصحى عليه
متبقاش ليا غير الوحده الا قتلتنى 
كنت انيسى يارب كنت حبيبى وصديقى
كنت بجرى عليك واترمى بحضنك
اللما بتعب بجيلك
كنت ابةيا وحبيبى والهى
سلمت نفسى لمشورة جسدى
وضعت يارب ودوقت الذل
يارب كترت مهانتى وذلى
رجعنى لحضنك
همومى كترت يارب متتخلاش عنى

امين*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2009)

karl قال:


> صلاه جميله جدا يا دونا
> شكرا ليكى
> ربنا يعوضك​



*ميرررسى يا كارل
ربنا معاك ويباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> امين.. و لتكن مشيئته فى كل حين
> احفظنا يا يسوع و رتب لحياتنا الحسن فى عينك انت.. و عوضنا عن السنين اللى اكلها الجراد
> شكرا يا دوندون على الصلاة الاكتر من رائعة ربنا يباركك و يستجيب لينا



*امين يا رب استمع واستجب
ميرررسى يا قمررر على المشاركه
ربنا معاكى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *اسمحيلى دونا اصلى انا كمان
> 
> يارب انا مشعارفه باى وجه باجى واكلمك
> كتير اخطيت بحقك ورضيت
> ...



*امين يا رب استمع واستجب
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على المشاركه
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*منتهى الشكر


جميل جدا ورائع ومميز


العدرا معااكم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *منتهى الشكر
> 
> 
> جميل جدا ورائع ومميز
> ...



*ومعاك يا اخى العزيز
ربنا يستمع لصلواتنا ويستجب 
++ اميييييين ++ *


----------

